# like my new sig?



## darkgamer051 (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## chari (Jan 14, 2007)

it's a nice siggy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but why do your hanging letters look like number 2s? Any reason for that? Throws me off a bit.


----------



## Mortenga (Jan 14, 2007)

Awesome background.


----------



## xflash (Jan 15, 2007)

it's file size is way too big the limit is 50kb


----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice, but a bit big. Resize it and it will be perfect. 

EDIT: yeah, I'm one to talk, my sig is just as big


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 30, 2007)

QUOTE(chari @ Jan 14 2007 said:


> it's a nice siggyÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'd actually be pretty cool if his name was like "Dark22GamerZ." But yes, a resize is needed is all.


----------



## Caoimhin (Jan 30, 2007)

Oooh, I like the background 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Teach me! XD
And, well, the font is a bit irritating, the 2s I mean. And reduce the size.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Jan 30, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Elfish (Jan 30, 2007)

looks cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice work


----------



## ediblebird (Jan 31, 2007)

i like it. if you can make a sig like that, i think your ava needs updating

and here is my new sig and avatar. not quite finished with my avatar yet tho.


----------



## Farami9 (Jan 31, 2007)

great

but excellent background

what progarm did you use?


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice

Great background

Which font?


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, your sig is oversized. The limit is 50 KB.

Just optimize the image and your set. People like to skip that step.

Yours (125.18 KB):





Optimized (35.85 KB):





Feel free to use the optimized one but save it to your own space though.


----------



## nintendofreak (Jan 31, 2007)

Niceeeee   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






jumpman17:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ex-lamp specialist


----------



## Youkai (Jan 31, 2007)

Bleach is allways good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yeah the background looks great ... would like to be able to make such a bg as well.


Jumpman ... is it just me or is your version a slighty bit brighter ?


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 31, 2007)

@nintendofreak: You mean people actually read the custom titles????

@Youkai: Nope, it's just you.


----------

